# Entropion eye problem on my Golden ?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be entropion or ectropion. 

Entropion - you generally spot the excessive tearing first and then a closer look might reveal the lower lids rolling inwards. That's the eyelashes and fur rubbing against the eye. 

Ectropion - this is where you might notice your dog having a lot of eyes allergies and teary eyes. He might have hound or st. bernard eyelids, depending on the degree of looseness. The lids hang loose and junk gets into the eye and causes irritation and even major infection. 

Your dog could also have fleas around the area, or food related allergies, or other kinds of allergies causing the eye irritation or runny eyes. 

As your dog's eyes are bleeding and he's scratching at them, I would skip the regular vet. Save your money and find an eye specialist for your golden. 

I didn't check where you are, but pricewise -

My regular vet would charge $45 for the visit. The eye specialist I've taken Jacks to before and will again charges $95 for a visit. That isn't a huge difference for the degree of specialty, and odds are a regular vet would recommend a specialist if your dog has either entropion or ectropion (or both). 

- my guy has minor ectropion (it comes and goes, generally happens when he's tired). His lower eyelids are too loose and this exposes the conjunctivi to a lot of dust particles and whatnot. He used to get eye infection after eye infection until I gave up and just started doing daily eye drops to keep his eyes clean. <- There is a recommended surgery to correct this, but I didn't think my guy's eyes were severe enough to make the surgery necessary. 

And I think entropion with puppies does go away as they grow. You just need to take care of their eyes - they need medicated eyedrops to keep swelling down, etc. 

However, if eyedrops were not working and my guy was still getting infections and possible damage to his cornea, surgery would be an absolute necessity.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

my first Golden ( Fred ) had the entropian, operated straight away on it and he never had a problem after that, if the vet said that's what it is then the sooner the better. Fred was only about 6 months old at the time too


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an FYI, Banfield is notorious for saying pets need expensive surgeries and treatments when in fact they do not. You may use them for your regular vet, but if it were me I would get a second opinion from an independent vet clinic. There have been several dogs in rescue that we were concerned needed entropian surgery, but the rescue's vet recommended eye drops first and that resolved the problem without surgery.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got back from his normal vet that is not VCA or banfield ones. I took him to the petsmart one this morning since they had the soonest appointment. I didn't trust the vet at petsmart, plus didn't think it was something serious. However my vet ended up having a opening today and i took him there. 

I left Jake at the vet. His normal vet didn't say anything about him needing surgery or entropion. He said we could just give him eye drop medication and see if it clears the problem, and he suggested a skin scrapping on his eye to see if there is something causing the irritation and redness. Hopefully we get some better results from this test.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont mess around with eyes...any sort of irritation to the eye is very painful.

You can search this site for Board Certified Veterinary Opthalmologists. 

ACVO Public site


PLEASE let your breeder know of the problem.
Consider getting a CERF exam at the same time...then the data about your dog can be added into the very important database.


----------

